# just had to try it



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

before i could say it taste bad thought i'd try it for myself Hot and spicy BBQ Muskrat (still marinating)


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm interested to hear wyogoobs critique of you recipe and methods, on a side note that looks like smoker material to me. 8)


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

hope it'll fit into my George Foreman Grill


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

blueshooter said:


> hope it'll fit into my George Foreman Grill


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You da man! Good on ya!

Muskrat was ok back home. They ate alot of grain. As a-matter-of-fact we baited them with ears of field corn or even store-bought sweet corn during the 70s when a good rat would bring $9-$10. Early season rats were better. Muskrats living in cattails taste the best IMHO. 

I would recommend that you take the front legs off and remove the glands from the "armpits".

Rats are good braised or cooked slowly in a crock pot. BBQ sauce is a fine flavoring and many times we would throw a bunch of them in a large pot with lightly salted water, a little baking soda and some carrots (carrots take gamey flavor away better than anything) and cook them until the meat fell off the bones. Then we would make BBQ out of the meat, serve it on buns,very easy. There was, and still is, BBQ'd muskrat, beaver, and **** at the all wild-game feeds where I come from.

It would be difficult to BBQ on a grill or smoke a muskrat, although I have tried neither. Never ate one from this country. Keep us posted.

Please put a recipe in the Recipes section later.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait to here how it tastes, your a better man then i am. I'd never eat them critters,


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to post all of my Louisiana recipes!!
I'm thinking you might be cooking it wrong though if you are going to foreman it.

I'd cut the legs off and take the glands out like was already said. Then I'd merinade him 24 hours and then put that sucker on the pit with some lump hickory!! Not coals but just the raw wood, keep him on a low indirect heat for about an hour and you will be shocked!! Or make up a stew in the slow cooker and after 10 hours debone him and that is also some super eating!! Muskrat is good, Nutria is not as good but I'll take it anyday!!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

not too bad at all, well i soaked it over night in a brine. next afternoon stuck it in a marinade masterpiece bbq sauce, A-1 and western stlye cajun Cowboy seasoning to taste. then cooked in oven till it was done


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to hear it was good! Now you just need to keep the food exploring going. racoon should be your next adventure!!


----------

